

How to test React components using Karma and webpack - pimpl
http://nicolasgallagher.com/how-to-test-react-components-karma-webpack/

======
ericclemmons
I recently switched a project to Webpack and ended up do ing something very
similar to run tests through Webpack and Mocha, since this project is
isomorphic and leverages Bundles on both server and client.

require.context is a good way to bundle an entire directory, as NPM modules
like "require-directory" won't work in client builds.

